# DWA snakes in RUBs



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,

I've seen numerous DWA snakes kept in RUBs recently - what are the laws surrounding this - that the RUB has to be in a locked vivarium? And thus are you able to have racks like systems in your DWA rooms?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen numerous DWA snakes kept in RUBs recently - what are the laws surrounding this - that the RUB has to be in a locked vivarium? And thus are you able to have racks like systems in your DWA rooms?
> 
> ...


It probably has more to do on local views on what is acceptable.

I use RUBs for most of my younger animals.

Racked up just like people do with Royals etc


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Both my monocled cobras are in 50l RUB's. doesnt seem to be a problem


----------



## London-reps (Sep 10, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> Both my monocled cobras are in 50l RUB's. doesnt seem to be a problem


are they locked in some way?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They would be required to be in a locked unit/cabinet for my local council - it will vary from county to county though what they consider acceptable.


----------



## London-reps (Sep 10, 2011)

Athravan said:


> They would be required to be in a locked unit/cabinet for my local council - it will vary from county to county though what they consider acceptable.


from what i know, the man who issues the license in my area, you have to have them locked inside there vivs, behind a separate glass door or window, then have the actual room secured with locks and alarms.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

London-reps said:


> from what i know, the man who issues the license in my area, you have to have them locked inside there vivs, behind a separate glass door or window, then have the actual room secured with locks and alarms.


Double lock and key is what ive always been lead to believe. Ie a locked enclosure in a locked room. 
Although the bale arms do Lock the lid in one sense on a RUB and entrance to the room would have to by a key holder, so some councils may be ok with it. I would have thought racks could have clear doors put on the front of the whole unit like a see in wardrobe, which could be locked, just an idea?


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had friends who have kept hatch-ling mambas in RUBS but they were locked away in vivariums.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

London-reps said:


> are they locked in some way?


Yes they are locked away in a 4ft viv behind a double entry, double lock system.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

animalstory said:


> Double lock and key is what ive always been lead to believe. Ie a locked enclosure in a locked room.
> Although the bale arms do Lock the lid in one sense on a RUB and entrance to the room would have to by a key holder, so some councils may be ok with it. I would have thought racks could have clear doors put on the front of the whole unit like a see in wardrobe, which could be locked, just an idea?


could be a product idea for a rack company, 
compleatly lockable unit with rub type tubs inside 
might work out


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i know someone who has an exotic shop and has LOTS of DWA breeders in rubs some fairly large ( 5-7ft) in rubs nothing locked up etc


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

London-reps said:


> are they locked in some way?


God yes! :lol2:

they, like all my venomous, are inside a 4x2x2 with double toughened glass.


----------



## CheloniaDude (Oct 3, 2011)

I think these should be good for DWAs

http://www.pro-racks.com/venomous.html


----------

